
A truth that works: Making sense of the world with William James - lermontov
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/sick-souls-healthy-minds-john-kaag-review-andrew-stark/
======
neonate
[https://archive.is/qucAO](https://archive.is/qucAO)

~~~
interrupt_
why? honest question

~~~
every
Paywalled...

~~~
interrupt_
I didn't see that, thanks.

